# Hot Wire NOT dot com



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

So stupid question. 

I have someone that is interested in buying my 389 that's in Marilyn. I pulled the interior so I am wondering what I need to do to hot wire it so he can hear it run. 

I don't want to ground anything out and some of the harness is still in there. What is my best method of getting it wired up so I can start it for him. (Just not sure what's connected and not connected under the dash and in the engine compartment.) 

Oh and it has an electric fuel pump. Which I know will make matters a bit more interesting. 

On a side note, he's offering $800 for it. I am not sure if that is enough for a running engine with a newer holly carb and HEI distributor. What say you?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Assuming your battery cable is still connected to your starter, the engine and frame connected to battery ground... you need one wire connected from battery + to the input on the side of the HEI cap - this gets you ignition. Use a remote starter pushbutton switch connected between the battery cable connection on the starter solenoid and the "other" post on the solenoid to operate the starter. Kill the ignition by pulling the wire off the HEI.

Bear


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Assuming your battery cable is still connected to your starter, the engine and frame connected to battery ground... you need one wire connected from battery + to the input on the side of the HEI cap - this gets you ignition. Use a remote starter pushbutton switch connected between the battery cable connection on the starter solenoid and the "other" post on the solenoid to operate the starter. Kill the ignition by pulling the wire off the HEI.
> 
> Bear


Thank you sir. I assumed as much but wasn't sure if the loose connections under the dash would cause a problem. (Also a little worried about the electric fuel pump)


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Pontiacpurebrred said:


> Thank you sir. I assumed as much but wasn't sure if the loose connections under the dash would cause a problem. (Also a little worried about the electric fuel pump)


Ah - forgot about the pump. You'll need a way to get power to the pump too. Underdash shouldn't be a problem unless some of the wires are touching a ground - I'd double-check.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Agree with Bear, hot to fuel pump, hei, and starter. You can make contact between hot on starter and S terminal and engine will crank over. $800 for a running 389 with an HEI and carb is pretty reasonable, depends on condition of everything. What was the motor out of, engine code? I'm selling my 389 off, but it needs pistons.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Well I got lucky, I had a video of it running from June 16th, he accepted that. So I am getting it ready to pull. It's a 27P motor (non GTO) 303hp stock but the engine is .40 over and has 6X heads. He's pulling it (doing the work and providing the hoist) so I guess $800 isn't all bad. I was not going to use any of the components anyway so really it's just a step closer to getting it done MY WAY. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal to me......especially if the buyer is pulling the engine!


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Yea he's pulling it and it's going in a 71 LeMans. So it's going to a good home. 

Seems things are working out for me.


----------

